# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Is lucidity/dream recall affected by where and with who you sleep with?

## rafaelinio

Thanks to this post, I figured I'll conduct an experiment. I don't have much experience with LDing myself, but it would be interesting to gather some experienced LDers to help me with this. So basically, the only LDs I got where with me sleeping in a different environment and with other people.

Thanks to two people from the other thread (Churro and Clidu) I realized that other people experienced this as well, so I decided to create a survey and see if this could be used as a DILD enhancement technique (or maybe an enhancement for other techniques as well). I'll do some further research into this, but until I try to find out *why* it works, I figured I better first find out if it *actually* works by asking the members of this community to take part in this survey. If the results show that this DOES increase lucidity/dream recall/vividness it can be a way for beginners to use.

So if you wanna take part in this survey, you can choose one of the following scenarios, and after doing them answer the survey below (feel free to do more than one).
Sleep somewhere you are familiar and comfortable with, but with someone else which you don't usually sleep withSleep in an environment you don't usually sleep in (this could be another room in your house) but aloneSleep in an environment you don't usually sleep in and with someone you don't usually sleep with

The survey is really short. I really only need information about your lucidity and dream recall.
https://goo.gl/forms/fCQ7UDNweBRx9oHf2

Thanks for taking part.

----------

